# Best Albums of 2009



## Shindo (Sep 6, 2009)

(so far)

let me start us off with some good ones


----------



## Snack (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Shindo (Sep 6, 2009)

Snack said:


>


i will end you


----------



## Snack (Sep 7, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i will end you


----------



## Shindo (Sep 7, 2009)

Snack said:


>


IM GOING TO REPORT YOU MISTER >:C



<3


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

I wanna post more :C


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2009)

maudlin of the Well - Part the Second
Karl Sanders - Saurian Exorcisms
Isis - Wavering Radiant
Exivious - Exivious
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Alamaailman Vasarat - Huuro Kolkko
Mouse on the Keys - An Anxious Object

I got Fever Ray but haven't listened yet. I'm expecting good things.

Edit: Also haven't listened to Peste Noire yet either. D: WHERE IS MY HEAD

\I am too lazy to upload album art :1


----------



## Shindo (Sep 7, 2009)

:3c


----------



## Snack (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## bozzles (Sep 7, 2009)

The Beatles.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know if I listened to anything else from this year...

That new Chumbawamba album is good.


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

I wudda posted RRA if we were counting it's rerelease.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 7, 2009)

Photo


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Photo



THAT'S NOT DAISY?!


----------



## Snack (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Snack (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 7, 2009)

Time to make some certain people shit themselves.


----------



## Snack (Sep 7, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Time to make some certain people shit themselves.



Fuck my eyes. ; ~;


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 7, 2009)

adn some more anticipated releases are prolly to be hell dope like KMK's 420 stash and Cypress Hills mystery release.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 7, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Time to make some certain people shit themselves.



i have no idea how i forgot this one


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i have no idea how i forgot this one



Hip points -5


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

2008, sue me.  Nothing good yet.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 7, 2009)

(Yes, it has to be Renard as well, it's one of my favourite albums)


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2009)

All you damn indie kids...





^well I listen to indie too, see?











I have a good feeling the new Muse album will end up here.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

EASILY THE BEST OF 2009


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 7, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hip points -5


 
AW SHIT, DAWG
DAS SOM SRS BZNS RITE THERE


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 7, 2009)

Not just the best of 2009, one of the best albums period.






I suppose this is also worth a mention:


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> adn some more anticipated releases are prolly to be hell dope like KMK's 420 stash and Cypress Hills mystery release.





WolvenZhael said:


> 2008, sue me.  Nothing good yet.



Come on you two, we're being serious here.  Best albums of 2009.






Didn't care for the previous work, but I enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


>



Really? I should get it then...


ç§ã®å¿ƒã‚’æŒ½ã...


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Really? I should get it then...
> 
> 
> ç§ã®å¿ƒã‚’æŒ½ã...


Yeah, I really like it. Here's my favorite song off it, Regret and the Grave:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3LXOtI-WFk


----------



## GHDA (Sep 8, 2009)

ã‚µã‚¤ã‚±ã‚¢ã‚¦ãƒ„G - PrapaÃ±ca [æˆ¯è«–]






http://www.discogs.com/Cycheouts-Ghost-Prapañca-戯論/release/1859703​


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Come on you two, we're being serious here.  Best


I was. I was saying KMK and Cypress Hill are both going to realease kickass albums soon. Everything else Like Tech n9ne's Sickology and ICP's Bang Pow Boom rock'd the juggalo foundation this year.


----------



## Dass (Sep 9, 2009)

No Time for Later - The Trews. I'd link the album cover but it's horrible.




No one else has heard of them.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 9, 2009)

Sea Sew.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 9, 2009)

WTF, the only albums in this thread I've heard are the ones by Michael Jackson >.< Of course, I'm also, like, way behind and still listening to stuff released last year.

Green Day- 21st Century Breakdown

How about Incredibad by the Lonely Island? :V

Oh, wait, no, Third Eye Blind- Ursa Major :V there we go


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

We Were Promised Jetpacks debut, These Four Walls, was mind-blowingly excellent. 






and






Were also good.


----------



## Keirel (Sep 23, 2009)

Endgame-Megadeth
I would link the album cover but it sucks, and im lazy.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> EASILY THE BEST OF 2009



Oblivion is the only song I have from that album so far. Any suggestions? 
 Um... Adam Lambert's album comes out November 24th!!! I can't wait! 
Rammstein's new cd comes out sometime, I think, before 2010.
 Did Lady Gaga's album come out in 09? If not, I'll go ahead and thrown in the "Paparazzi" single album.


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

We're talking best albums of 2009.  That requires them to be good people. Sheesh :C


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oblivion is the only song I have from that album so far. Any suggestions?



Are you one of those elusive people that's still using Limewire and downloading single tracks?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> Are you one of those elusive people that's still using Limewire and downloading single tracks?



Or maybe I'm one of those psychotic, crazy, undercover people who have iTunes. Scary to think about it, right?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> We're talking best albums of 2009.  That requires them to be good people. Sheesh :C



Who in that group do you not like!? And who are you to judge my taste in POPULAR music. Name a band. I probably like them. And if they're not shitty unknown bands that noone listens to I might tell you something I know about them and how they tie into my life.


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Or maybe I'm one of those psychotic, crazy, undercover people who have iTunes. Scary to think about it, right?




Haha, itunes.

itunes is killing major labels more than pirating ever did.


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Or maybe I'm one of those psychotic, crazy, undercover people who have iTunes. Scary to think about it, right?



Oh, you're one of those elusive entirely too common people that actually pay for shit-quality digital downloads. GOTCHA. :V

Edit:


MichaelFoster said:


> Who in that group do you not like!? And who are you to judge my taste in POPULAR music. Name a band. I probably like them. And if they're not shitty unknown bands that noone listens to I might tell you something I know about them and how they tie into my life.



Nile is pretty popular. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh, you're one of those elusive entirely too common people that actually pay for shit-quality digital downloads. GOTCHA. :V



iTunes gets their shit straight from the label. Have you ever known a band that isn't excited about getting their songs on iTunes? Do you even have an iTunes!? I bought one song because i saw the music video, liked it, and didn't want to waste money on any bullshit songs I would regret later on when I don't have any money. Btw I'm doing all of this on my iPhone.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 27, 2009)

back on topic


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

Shindo said:


> back on topic


lol. Who is that? Their album cover is trippin me out!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

HEALTH has mad forgettable songs


----------



## Shindo (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> lol. Who is that? Their album cover is trippin me out!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWZxThGh5wQ HEALTH, bro



Load_Blown said:


> HEALTH has mad forgettable songs



FUCK








YOU


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

Shindo said:


> FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what i say


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> iTunes gets their shit straight from the label. Have you ever known a band that isn't excited about getting their songs on iTunes? Do you even have an iTunes!? I bought one song because i saw the music video, liked it, and didn't want to waste money on any bullshit songs I would regret later on when I don't have any money. Btw I'm doing all of this on my iPhone.



I own an iPhone as well, and play all my music with iTunes. DIFFERENCE IS, when I buy music, I at least buy the CD so I get my money's worth in terms of quality. It's not about the bands, it's about you actually paying money for a compressed, bastardized version of the mixing engineer's hard work.

Then again, some people just don't care about that, so :V

Edit: And if all the songs on the CD that you're buying aren't at least worth paying for, there's your indication that the band isn't that great. :T


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

Shindo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWZxThGh5wQ HEALTH, bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah don't punch me in the face but they sound like NIN or Muse. Yeah, they're pretty rad.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah don't punch me in the face but they sound like NIN or Muse. Yeah, they're pretty rad.



i cant listen to health anymore ;_;


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Who in that group do you not like!? And who are you to judge my taste in POPULAR music. Name a band. I probably like them. And if they're not shitty unknown bands that noone listens to I might tell you something I know about them and how they tie into my life.



Adam Lambert, Lady Gaga, and Rammstein aren't, and never will be near the top 100 of a best of the year list.  The fact that you bring up popularity into this is laughable.  As if music being on the radio has anything to do with it being good.  (Protip, it's more often the other way around).

Currently I've been listening to a lot of old emo/punk and post hardcore bands.  Sunny Day Real Estate, La Dispute, I Hate Myself, Cap'n Jazz, American Football, Fugazi, Jawbreaker, Mineral, Rites of Spring, The Promise Ring, and Texas is the Reason along with other bands Peste Noire, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Snowing, Aves, fun., and Pink Floyd.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Adam Lambert, Lady Gaga, and Rammstein aren't, and never will be near the top 100 of a best of the year list.  The fact that you bring up popularity into this is laughable.  As if music being on the radio has anything to do with it being good.  (Protip, it's more often the other way around).
> 
> Currently I've been listening to a lot of old emo/punk and post hardcore bands.  Sunny Day Real Estate, La Dispute, I Hate Myself, Cap'n Jazz, American Football, Fugazi, Jawbreaker, Mineral, Rites of Spring, The Promise Ring, and Texas is the Reason along with other bands Peste Noire, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Snowing, Aves, fun., and Pink Floyd.



holy shit shut up you are not doing anything effective


also fuck this "definitive best record" concept. 


and you know what fuck this thread

i can't wait for the new dethklok CD


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> holy shit shut up you are not doing anything effective
> 
> 
> also fuck this "definitive best record" concept.
> ...



Dethalbum 2 has been leaked for awhile ._.


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Peste Noire, Diablo Swing Orchestra



UNRELENTING GLEE


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Dethalbum 2 has been leaked for awhile ._.



 i want to buy the special edition yuo fagoot


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> UNRELENTING GLEE



I got the new Diablo Swing Orchestra now 



Load_Blown said:


> i want to buy the special edition yuo fagoot



Well then get it faggot and stop crying ;~;


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Well then get it faggot and stop crying ;~;



it comes out tuesday dillweed


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I got the new Diablo Swing Orchestra now



About time jeez


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it comes out tuesday dillweed



Go borrow Jeff Mangum's time machine.


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

ON TOPIC.

Best album I've heard this year.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Adam Lambert, Lady Gaga, and Rammstein aren't, and never will be near the top 100 of a best of the year list.  The fact that you bring up popularity into this is laughable.  As if music being on the radio has anything to do with it being good.  (Protip, it's more often the other way around).
> 
> Currently I've been listening to a lot of old emo/punk and post hardcore bands.  Sunny Day Real Estate, La Dispute, I Hate Myself, Cap'n Jazz, American Football, Fugazi, Jawbreaker, Mineral, Rites of Spring, The Promise Ring, and Texas is the Reason along with other bands Peste Noire, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Snowing, Aves, fun., and Pink Floyd.


There might be a reason Pink Floyd's the only band people actually listen to. Actually wait, what country are you from? Because it might be foreign shit that doesn't get to me.


Shindo said:


> i cant listen to health anymore ;_;


Ah! I'm sorry. Lol. Did I make them sound too mainstream?


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> There might be a reason Pink Floyd's the only band people actually listen to.



Unwillingness to branch out and dig to find good music, instead being content with the popular music or "next big thing" that has been presented to them by radio and major label marketing, thus creating a self-propogating system wherein people enjoy only radio music and then radio plays the same music and music like it because that's what people enjoy and that's what gets them ratings, whereas branching away from the norm and expected and actually experimenting a bit might lose listeners, so why ever put any effort into change?

\god damn I love run-ons.


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> There might be a reason Pink Floyd's the only band people actually listen to. Actually wait, what country are you from? Because it might be foreign shit that doesn't get to me.
> 
> Ah! I'm sorry. Lol. Did I make them sound too mainstream?



Haha, Sunny Day Real Estate, Cap'n Jazz, Jawbreaker, and Fugazi are extremely well known on that list.  Sorry you haven't branched out more than the radio.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

No no. I don't listen to the radio that much, but Lady Gaga put on a bitch-ass show, Adam Lambert's fuckin hot, Rammstein do their cool pyro thing live, and I've never heard two of those on the radio. 
 Other than that, I'm into extreme metal (anything but screamo), 2tone ska, techno, nu-metal, gabber, and some other folk bands like Holmes and Turisas (they're kinda under xmetal).


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> No no. I don't listen to the radio that much, but Lady Gaga put on a bitch-ass show, Adam Lambert's fuckin hot, Rammstein do their cool pyro thing live, and I've never heard two of those on the radio.
> Other than that, I'm into extreme metal (anything but screamo), 2tone ska, techno, nu-metal, gabber, and some other folk bands like Holmes and Turisas (they're kinda under xmetal).




What is this extreme metal?

And you are 15, how many Rammstein concerts have you even been to?  Do they even let people under 18 into them?  Lady Gaga is never good, Adam Lambert is a tv guy.  Why are you listening to music cause a guy is hot?


----------



## Shindo (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> What is this extreme metal?
> 
> And you are 15, how many Rammstein concerts have you even been to?  Do they even let people under 18 into them?  Lady Gaga is never good, Adam Lambert is a tv guy.  Why are you listening to music cause a guy is hot?



lol <3


----------



## Stawks (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Actually wait, what country are you from? Because it might be foreign shit that doesn't get to me.



Rammestein is from... where, again?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Haha, Sunny Day Real Estate, Cap'n Jazz, Jawbreaker, and Fugazi are extremely well known on that list.  Sorry you haven't branched out more than the radio.



you just really sound like an ass


not that you can help it but


you do


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

Is this like the post album art because we can't post pictures anywhere else thread?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> What is this extreme metal?
> 
> And you are 15, how many Rammstein concerts have you even been to? Do they even let people under 18 into them? Lady Gaga is never good, Adam Lambert is a tv guy. Why are you listening to music cause a guy is hot?


The same reason black people listen to rap. Plus, I live in Texas. Do Rammstein concerts even exist here!?
And look up extreme metal bands on youtube. Pretty much anything that's heavier than Metallica or ACDC.



Stawks said:


> Rammestein is from... where, again?


Germany. They're just one of those bands that are so awesome, they get noticed in teh U.S.

http://dlera.com/uploads/posts/2009-06/1244014701_the_end_cover-500x500.jpg If it wasn't for that hamster movie I saw using the whole album it would have meant more to me


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Is this like the post album art because we can't post pictures anywhere else thread?



you can post pictures in anywhere that's not r&r or offtopic


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> you just really sound like an ass
> 
> 
> not that you can help it but
> ...



I know you wuv me.  Go post more on my last.fm page.  Makes me feel special :>



MichaelFoster said:


> The same reason black people listen to rap. Plus, I live in Texas. Do Rammstein concerts even exist here!?
> And look up extreme metal bands on youtube. Pretty much anything that's heavier than Metallica or ACDC.
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, rap and black people have to do with this.  Second of all, if you haven't even been to a Rammstein concert, what does their awesome pyrotechnics have to do with anything?  Are they simulating them and sex on stage on the albums now in audio form?

I'm really trying to figure out what you mean by "Extreme metal" because "heavier than Metallica or ACDC" doesn't tell me anything.  It's such an umbrella term it's like saying I like rock.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

extreme metal is like anything that's not "heavy metal", speed metal, or NWOBHM

so both slayer and hate eternal would be considered extreme metal


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I know you wuv me. Go post more on my last.fm page. Makes me feel special :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Adam Lambert because we're both dead sexy gay guys. That explains the rap thing.
Plus, my freind showed me a video on youtube of their shows. Towards the middle of "Du Hast", the lead singer comes out onstage with this big robot-looking costume and starts blowing fire everywhere.


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> extreme metal is like anything that's not "heavy metal", speed metal, or NWOBHM
> 
> so both slayer and hate eternal would be considered extreme metal



Yeah I know, but it still doesn't tell me anything.  I mean you could say you like extreme metal, then say WOAH NOT GRINDCORE AND DOOM.   Oh well.



MichaelFoster said:


> I like Adam Lambert because we're both dead sexy gay guys. That explains the rap thing.
> Plus, my freind showed me a video on youtube of their shows. Towards the middle of "Du Hast", the lead singer comes out onstage with this big robot-looking costume and starts blowing fire everywhere.



Them liking rap for being black doesn't make it as an image any less stupid.  Yes, and they have sex on stage.  It can make for a cool show I suppose, but doesn't make the music any better.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like Adam Lambert because we're both dead sexy gay guys.



Oh my god. >..<



> Plus, my freind showed me a video on youtube of their shows. Towards the middle of "Du Hast", the lead singer comes out onstage with this big robot-looking costume and starts blowing fire everywhere.



This is what makes music good, children. Take note.


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh my god. >..<
> 
> 
> 
> This is what makes music good, children. Take note.



We should mix crunk and screamo and then have awesome pyro shows.  One of our band members can even be a lights guy and do nothing musical at all!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

i would go to a gg allin show just to have him poop on my shoe


----------



## Shindo (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> We should mix crunk and screamo and then have awesome pyro shows.  One of our band members can even be a lights guy and do nothing musical at all!



can i be the dead sexy guy?


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Shindo said:


> can i be the dead sexy guy?




But Shindo, you already are.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> We should mix crunk and screamo and then have awesome pyro shows.  One of our band members can even be a lights guy and do nothing musical at all!



I call guitarist person who plays muted powerchords and moves his head in weird ways to the music


----------



## Shindo (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> But Shindo, you already are.



oh youuuu o/`


----------



## Jelly (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> What is this extreme metal?



It's probably fuzz folk.


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It's probably fuzz folk.



My favorite tag, next to my "Voice of God" for Jeff Mangum and The Loneliest Cowgirls.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My favorite tag, next to my "Voice of God" for Jeff Mangum and The Loneliest Cowgirls.



dont forget about Mathcore


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2009)

Shindo said:


> dont forget about Mathcore



And Art Rock.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> And Art Rock.



http://www.last.fm/tag/if this were a pokemon i would catch it


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

i think that it is necessary to separate songs from spectacle because whereas you have kiss which is mostly style and little substance (though they do have sum killer tunes) if you tend too far in either direction you end up like genesis (ew) or *insert decaydance band here* (double ew)


or you could just say that art is dead and spend those 2 hours naked and shouting into a microphone i'll still pay to see it


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


>



aoierjgalovura;lk;l;; I can't find anywhere where I can buy this damn CD

Edit: or their EP >:c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> aoierjgalovura;lk;l;; I can't find anywhere where I can buy this damn CD
> 
> Edit: or their EP >:c



lol. iTunes. 
http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/photo-20.jpg
"Ive looked everywhere but the most popular music downloading site."
 If you're talking about a physical copy, you should try eBay, or their site. It's probably near impossible to find one at your local music store. They didn't even have the Turisas cd in my city.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> This is what makes music good, children. Take note.


Its always good to know that the person you're listening to and supporting isn't a dirtbag hobo. Even if the hobo could play the harmonica really good, I don't think I'd really look up to him.
And what's even better is knowing that the person you look up to is a freaking god at singing and looking sexay! Both Lady Gaga and Adam Lambert support gays, so naturally out of respect their music grows on me. 
Ok actually I didn't like Lady Gaga at first but she's cool and artistic. Mr. Lambchops on the other hand made me scream like a little girl the first time I heard him sing "Black or White" by Michael Jackson. If you haven't seen it, look it up on YouTube...NOW!


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> lol. iTunes.
> http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/photo-20.jpg
> "Ive looked everywhere but the most popular music downloading site."
> If you're talking about a physical copy, you should try eBay, or their site. It's probably near impossible to find one at your local music store. They didn't even have the Turisas cd in my city.



Trust me when I say Aden doesn't want to pay to get a crappy compressed version of Mouse on the Keys.  He and I already have this cd from popular private torrent communities.  He is indeed looking for a good physical copy.



MichaelFoster said:


> Its always good to know that the person you're listening to and supporting isn't a dirtbag hobo. Even if the hobo could play the harmonica really good, I don't think I'd really look up to him.
> And what's even better is knowing that the person you look up to is a freaking god at singing and looking sexay! Both Lady Gaga and Adam Lambert support gays, so naturally out of respect their music grows on me.
> Ok actually I didn't like Lady Gaga at first but she's cool and artistic. Mr. Lambchops on the other hand made me scream like a little girl the first time I heard him sing "Black or White" by Michael Jackson. If you haven't seen it, look it up on YouTube...NOW!




Kurt Cobain supported gays back in the 90s before it was common for celebrities to support it.  I always thought that was awesome of him.

And I still don't think looks have anything to do with it.   I'd also argue they aren't singing gods.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 29, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Its always good to know that the person you're listening to and supporting isn't a dirtbag hobo. Even if the hobo could play the harmonica really good, I don't think I'd really look up to him.



Rock and roll was invented by dirtbag hobos, you fucking heathen.


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Trust me when I say Aden doesn't want to pay to get a crappy compressed version of Mouse on the Keys.  He and I already have this cd from popular private torrent communities.  He is indeed looking for a good physical copy.



Takun you know me so well c:

I think the damn things were only released in Japan. Oh well. Neither MusicStack or Discogs have them. Maybe I'll get lucky on ebay someday.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 29, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Time to make some certain people shit themselves.



Nice find, what is it?


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nice find, what is it?




That's Animal Collective's Merriweather Post Pavillion


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That's Animal Collective's Merriweather Post Pavillion hipster garbage



c:

\Thanks for halping me find a place to order that CD. 8D


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> c:



was talking to a girl

was like my favorite band is the residents they're experimental

"oh well the only experimental stuff i listen to is animal collective they're great and really weird"



lol


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 29, 2009)

Daisy, maybe.

Person L's album is gonna give it a run for its money.

The Cambiata automatically wins, though. Their self titled is AOTY.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

Bon Jovi's new album, Circles, will not only be _the_ greatest album of 2009 when it comes out, but it will also be the greatest album _ever_.

<3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Bon Jovi's new album, Circles





> _*The Circle*_ is the title of the eleventh studio album by rock band Bon Jovi.



some bon jovi fan YOU are


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> some bon jovi fan YOU are



For me it is going to be Circles, plural, because I am going to buy at least five copies of it.

also i have only slept three hours leave me alone ):


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 3, 2009)

Mew - No More Stories

-period-


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 6, 2009)

Crack the skye fucking love this album!!


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> was talking to a girl
> 
> was like my favorite band is the residents they're experimental
> 
> ...



I bought Feels by someone's request, and they were probably more stuck more stuck up then the band itself. 

"I liked Grass."

"Ugh. The SINGLE. EVERYONE likes the SINGLE."

"Not my fault you listen to a completely unapproachable band with one decent single."

"ExCUSE me?"


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Mew - No More Stories
> 
> -period-



Never heard of them. Checking out.

"And the Glass Handed Kites" sounds interesting too.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> I bought Feels by someone's request, and they were probably more stuck more stuck up then the band itself.
> 
> "I liked Grass."
> 
> ...



Um.. Did You See The Words is a great song too. I don't know how good any of the others are because I keep going back and forth on whether I'd like them or not. Animal Collective, by self admittance, aren't just heavy drug using weirdos like Flaming Lips (who used to abuse drugs, and now they're just weird even when clean.) or MGMT. 

So their music is calculated strangeness. Which can be hit or miss depending on your tastes. I like the primal elements, and freaky repetitions. But in the end I decided not to buy their stuff eventually, just not worth it.

If you want good/strange music then there's Deerhunter, The Go! Team, Ween, Gorillaz, Matmos, Talking Heads, Of Montreal.. so so many.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> So their music is calculated strangeness.



They used to be "psych folk" but with the new album they're really moving towards pop music.


Out of all the bands most championed by hipsters, I think AC has one of, if not the best chance of being accepted by the mainstream if they continue in the direction that they are going.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

Modest Mouse was accepted by the mainstream because of Dashboard, and Float on. While both of those songs are 'poppy,' the lyrical content and semi abrasiveness of the music was still not what I'd call Marketable. Considering AC's heavy ties to the 420/etc scene (even though I'm pretty sure they don't do drugs themselves) I don't think their music is going to be on modern radio anytime soon.

I wish they wrote lyrics that made more sense.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 7, 2009)

20th century breakdown was Green Day's worst album. It sounds like it shouldn't have been played by Green Day, but some band that is so boring that nobody likes them. Dookie was probably their best album


----------



## Basroil (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Mew - No More Stories
> 
> -period-


this.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It sounds like it shouldn't have been played by Green Day, but some band [. . .] that nobody likes




So... Green Day?


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Mew - No More Stories
> 
> -period-



Oh god so good.


Not my number one though.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> So... Green Day?



Did you just imply that nobody likes Green Day?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Did you just imply that nobody likes Green Day?



Maybe in a perfect world ):


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe in a perfect world ):



Yeah. They've been around for about 20 years, and they just sold their 215,000 of their new album in three days without the help of Walmart and their bullshit censoring.
They also played two straight soldout shows to 130,000 people (twice) at Milton Keynes back in 05. 
And you're telling me that your indie/punk/overly experimental bullshit that outcast teens play at small venues is more popular than Green Day?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah. They've been around for about 20 years, and they just sold their 215,000 of their new album in three days without the help of Walmart and their bullshit censoring.
> They also played two straight soldout shows to 130,000 people (twice) at Milton Keynes back in 05.
> And you're telling me that your indie/punk/overly experimental bullshit that outcast teens play at small venues is more popular than Green Day?



No, I'm just saying that it's better. :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I'm just saying that it's better. :V



I'm sure alot of it is. But I'm not going to stop liking my super larger-than-life three-piece band because an unpopular band composed a better song. 
1-it's unhealthy for my social life
2- I generally don't listen to pop unless it's new.
3- mleh
4- I listen to unpopular music, but most of the better songs are older.

You really shouldn't hate pop just because you're not the only one who likes it.
Takumi_L or whatever his name is showed somebody else "Velvate Embrace" by Diablo Swing Orchestra and I actually like it, but everything else is either boring or not mixed well. 
I listen to alot of speedcore, gabber, deathcore, black metal, thrash, and ska.
I hate doom metal and country.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm sure alot of it is. But I'm not going to stop liking my super larger-than-life three-piece band because an unpopular band composed a better song.
> 1-it's unhealthy for my social life
> 2- I generally don't listen to pop unless it's new.
> 3- mleh
> ...



Generally, when I find that I do.  It's hard to go back to a band that is surpassed in every way by another.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Generally, when I find that I do.  It's hard to go back to a band that is surpassed in every way by another.



Imogen Heap has a beautiful sound that I lost my virginity listening to blah blah blah. 
However I listen to Protest The Hero when I party naked in the shower.
They both have different elements that I like, but just because PTH has a faster, more energetic sound doesn't mean I won't listen to Imogen Heap when I'm blah blah blah.
I listen to indie when I write songs.
I listen to pop when I take Netta for a walk.
We (the football team) listen to Deathmetal, nu-metal, and rap off of my iPod through the speakers in the field house. Our themesong is "Bodies" by Drowning Pool.
I listen to Panic at the disco (pretty. Odd.) and electronic music when blah blah blah.
And I don't normally listen to rap.
Have you heard "she wolf" by Shakira? It's sexy.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 8, 2009)

I think it's perfectly fine that you enjoy Green Day. To fill my punk/pop need, however, I tend to veer from 70s/80s british stuff (like XTC), to recent bands like Say Anything.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 8, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Imogen Heap has a beautiful sound that I lost my virginity listening to blah blah blah.
> However I listen to Protest The Hero when I party naked in the shower.
> They both have different elements that I like, but just because PTH has a faster, more energetic sound doesn't mean I won't listen to Imogen Heap when I'm blah blah blah.
> I listen to indie when I write songs.
> ...



Jesus. The way thoughts come out of your head is such a mess.

Anyway, just listened to Girls' debut album, Album. It's beautiful, really well done. And, while it's not on the album, their cover of "True Love Will Find You in the End" that's on the web somewhere is AMAZING.

Image posting 'cause I can


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Jesus. The way thoughts come out of your head is such a mess.
> 
> Anyway, just listened to Girls' debut album, Album. It's beautiful, really well done. And, while it's not on the album, their cover of "True Love Will Find You in the End" that's on the web somewhere is AMAZING.



I know. I'm the same way in real life.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 8, 2009)

Girls is alright. A modern culmination of the sunny 60's pop that many bands have tried to accurately reproduce, except with quite a melancholic edge. In no small part related to the singers weighty and distressing backstory. There are worse situations in the world, but his life up till now was pretty sad.

Also.. rumor has it that he just did as many drugs as possible before making this cd, and with that fact considered, it seems even more remarkably put together.

I just don't think it deserves QUITE as much praise because some elements are so familiar by now, especially to anyone who spends time listening to golden oldie radio.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 8, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> In no small part related to the singers weighty and distressing backstory. There are worse situations in the world, but his life up till now was pretty sad.



Yeah? I know next to nothing about the band members. I know their lead signer looks like a drug addict but not much else. What's the story?


----------



## Shindo (Oct 8, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Jesus. The way thoughts come out of your head is such a mess.
> 
> Anyway, just listened to Girls' debut album, Album. It's beautiful, really well done. And, while it's not on the album, their cover of "True Love Will Find You in the End" that's on the web somewhere is AMAZING.
> 
> Image posting 'cause I can



hipster.

girls album was alright


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

Shindo said:


> hipster.
> 
> girls album was alright




I couldn't get into it.  Same with Grizzly Bear, while I enjoy a few of the songs I find the rest to just be boring.

I just fell in love with Passion Pit's Manners after having it for a long time.  Listen to it on long drives.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I couldn't get into it.  Same with Grizzly Bear, while I enjoy a few of the songs I find the rest to just be boring.



I only got into Grizzly Bear after getting dragged to a concert. Their first albums are boring I agree, but Veckatimest was really interesting IMO. *shrug*



> I just fell in love with Passion Pit's Manners after having it for a long time. Listen to it on long drives.



Album grows on you for sure. When I first played through it I thought it was shit, and went and listened to Chunk of Change a few times to remind me why Passion Pit was good. Now it's <3 all around.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I only got into Grizzly Bear after getting dragged to a concert. Their first albums are boring I agree, but Veckatimest was really interesting IMO. *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> Album grows on you for sure. When I first played through it I thought it was shit, and went and listened to Chunk of Change a few times to remind me why Passion Pit was good. Now it's <3 all around.



Veckatimest for me suffers the same problem Tool does for me.  It just all seems to run together into one long, monotonous tone.  I can't sit through the whole thing no matter how hard I try to stay interested.  It's not bad, by any regard, I just don't think it's for me.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Veckatimest for me suffers the same problem Tool does for me.  It just all seems to run together into one long, monotonous tone.  I can't sit through the whole thing no matter how hard I try to stay interested.  It's not bad, by any regard, I just don't think it's for me.



I don't disagree with you on one particular point, except for Tool being anything other than wholly awful.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 8, 2009)

How were the new Buckethead albums?


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> How were the new Buckethead albums?



I haven't been up on Buckethead for like a year.

So he's probably released like 18 albums since then.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I couldn't get into it.  Same with Grizzly Bear, while I enjoy a few of the songs I find the rest to just be boring.
> 
> I just fell in love with Passion Pit's Manners after having it for a long time.  Listen to it on long drives.



samezies

i think Veckatimest and Album were both pretty good but are both kinda overrated IMO


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

"2 weeks" by Grizzly Bear was pretty cool. Listen to "storm" by Holmes. The only thing that I don't like is the lead singer's voice. The accordion is pretty in here though.


----------



## Takun (Oct 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> I haven't been up on Buckethead for like a year.
> 
> So he's probably released like 18 albums since then.



Same with Omar Rodriguez Lopez.  Fucking two solo albums this year plus Octahedron with The Mars Volta.

He should polish more work and stop releasing jams.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Same with Omar Rodriguez Lopez.  Fucking two solo albums this year plus Octahedron with The Mars Volta.
> 
> He should polish more work and stop releasing jams.



zach hill has made 5 albums so far this year B)

and i think a second solo is on the way 

OHBOYOHBOYOHBOYOHBOY


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> How were the new Buckethead albums?



probably really inconsistent


----------



## Jelly (Oct 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> I haven't been up on Buckethead for like a year.
> 
> So he's probably released like 18 albums since then.



Yeah, I haven't been paying much attention to him either, but apparently he released 4 albums thus far this year.

I didn't like the new Sonic Youth album.
The new New York Dolls album was alright, I guess.
I'm really looking around to try and contribute to this thread. :c



Load_Blown said:


> probably really inconsistent



Apparently two of the albums share a few songs, which are different takes on the same concept, riff, or whatever. I don't know, that's what wikipedia tells me 8)


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 10, 2009)

Person L's new record. November 20th.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Apparently two of the albums share a few songs, which are different takes on the same concept, riff, or whatever. I don't know, that's what wikipedia tells me 8)



yeah i notice the residents do that a lot. 


i guess they care so little about their fans that they take the same old shit and microwave it and sell it back to them 








Coalesce - Ox

Good old-fashioned metalcore, the way Earth Crisis used to make


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone ready for the new Julian Casablancas cd? (inside lol)


----------



## kamunt (Oct 12, 2009)

_Death to Analog_ - Julien-K. It's become one of my favorite albums of all time. ALL HAIL DEATH POP! <3 Top tracks IMO are "Systeme de Sexe" and "Dystopian Girl".


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2009)

kamunt said:


> _Death to Analog_ - Julien-K. It's become one of my favorite albums of all time. ALL HAIL DEATH POP! <3 Top tracks IMO are "Systeme de Sexe" and "Dystopian Girl".



It's like red bukake :|


----------



## Stawks (Oct 14, 2009)

Embryonic is awesome, better than I could have expected.

Anyone agree?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 14, 2009)

What the fuck is with furries and death metal.

As much as I hate rap, This one was good





Can't believe no one has mentioned this one 






This one qualifies >.> Late 08





and yea, the new billy talent album is great.


----------



## marc andre (Oct 15, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Embryonic is awesome, better than I could have expected.
> 
> Anyone agree?


embryonic is breaking my freakin mind! totally came out of left field, i was honestly expecting another yoshimi/mystics (which would have been great for me, im a big fan of bulletin -> mystics) but embryonic is so much more, like taking the best parts of yoshimi & bulletin, and going HERE HAVE SOME DRUMS AND A F'N AWESOME BASSLINE!!! now go and play with the other children
i got the standard edition on friday, listened to it like twice, then went and ordered the special edition furry box X3
http://www.flaminglips.com/store/pr.../?cmpid=0909/FL/embryonicdtc/overlay1/buylink


----------



## Takun (Oct 15, 2009)

Red album had a few decent tracks.  The rest were WHAT THE FUCK RIVERS.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Red album had a few decent tracks.  The rest were WHAT THE FUCK RIVERS.



After his take on an anti-drug song, I just really had enough of him. Really, honestly, truly, completely done. For those of you keeping score, that was off of Make Believe.


The samples I'm hearing of the Flaming Lips album sound pretty good, though my favorite song is Silver Trembling Hands because it switches up the noise with that casual off-beat soft rock sound that's been popular as of late.

I like interesting percussion, but some of the acid sounds on Embryonic seem recycled from song to song. Maybe that's just me being an amateur at guitar tones.

Heads up for potential late album of the year winners, consider that the new Atlas Sound AND Fuck Buttons albums come out within the next seven days! *excited*

Also, not sure if anyone else heard it, but the debut album from Neon Indian is a potential winner too. Pitchfork summed it up best when saying it's like a mix of Deerhunter and M83.. or something like that.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Red album had a few decent tracks.  The rest were WHAT THE FUCK RIVERS.



At least we have Raditude to look forward to.

*facepaws*


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 16, 2009)

Sunn O))): Monoliths & Dimensions
Devin Townsend Project: Ki
Royksopp: Junior
Kalisia: Cybion
Anaal Nathrakh: In The Constellation Of The Black Widow

amidoinitrite


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd also highly recommend these guys


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> After his take on an anti-drug song, I just really had enough of him. Really, honestly, truly, completely done. For those of you keeping score, that was off of Make Believe.
> 
> 
> The samples I'm hearing of the Flaming Lips album sound pretty good, though my favorite song is Silver Trembling Hands because it switches up the noise with that casual off-beat soft rock sound that's been popular as of late.
> ...



We Are All On Drugs?  That was never anti-drug to me and I really don't think it was to be taken like that.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> We Are All On Drugs?  That was never anti-drug to me and I really don't think it was to be taken like that.


I've never heard anything but good songs from weezer. Never been a big fan but I like 90% of their songs.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

I will say this for my lovely man who is absessed with KISS...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_sRoBzHleG...23nwYg/s400/sonic+boom+KISS+tapa+cover+cd.jpg
THIS CD RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## JMAA (Oct 19, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I will say this for my lovely man who is absessed with KISS...
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_sRoBzHleG...23nwYg/s400/sonic+boom+KISS+tapa+cover+cd.jpg
> THIS CD RIGHT HERE!!!


Street Fighter mem-
SONIC BOOM!


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I will say this for my lovely man who is absessed with KISS...
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_sRoBzHleG...23nwYg/s400/sonic+boom+KISS+tapa+cover+cd.jpg
> THIS CD RIGHT HERE!!!



pffft hahahahaaa


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> pffft hahahahaaa



oh what the shit


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm just gonna leave this here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhU3RajAo9k


----------



## JMAA (Oct 19, 2009)

My favourite at least from 2009:




Yeah, but it's kinda moody.
I got it at a prize lottery at a biker party from the Satanases Elkartea. Jack and Ainhander (my two characters) should be proud of me by getting this album in my hands. Specially for "My Love, My Life, My Flame", the bonus track.


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2009)

JMAA said:


> My favourite at least from 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was Murder by Death for a second and I got all excited thinking I didn't hear about a new album :<


----------



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I thought that was Murder by Death for a second and I got all excited thinking I didn't hear about a new album :<


Murder by Death? From which band you ought to think so?


----------



## Icestorm (Oct 21, 2009)

Shadows Fall - Retribution






Dream Theater - Black Clouds And Silver Linings


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Murder by Death? From which band you ought to think so?



It says Murder by Pride.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It says Murder by Pride.


Oh well, I thought you were talking about a "Murder by Death" by other band.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Oct 22, 2009)

Isis-wavering radiant
Sunn O)))- monliths and dimentions
zombi-spirit animal
baroness-Blue album
converge-axe to fall
mastodon-crack the skye
btbam-the great misdirect
prefuse 73- everything she touched turned ampexian
porcupine tree-the incident
shpongle-ineffable mysteries of shpongland


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Isis-wavering radiant
> Sunn O)))- monliths and dimentions
> zombi-spirit animal
> baroness-Blue album
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Red album had a few decent tracks.  The rest were WHAT THE FUCK RIVERS.





			
				Mark Prindle said:
			
		

> FACT: Many of this record's lyrics seem not just self-referential but downright _smug_ about Weezer's importance to the world of music. Perhaps these are intended as ironic, but they just come across as loathsome. Here are examples from a few different songs:
> 
> "In Act 1, I was struggling to survive
> Nobody wanted my action dead or alive
> ...



Listening to Red Album 

Getting tha' shits 



EDIT: Finished it, it sucked, sucked so much I deleted it from my computer.

On Cold Dark World: Holy fuck this is awful


----------



## XanderHuskypup (Oct 23, 2009)

Otep - Smash The COntrol Machine that bitch can seriously growl :3


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Listening to Red Album
> 
> Getting tha' shits
> 
> ...



I had to force myself past track 3.  UGGGGGHHHHHhhhhhh.

I disagree about the first two records though.  Especially Pinkerton.  Oh wells.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I had to force myself past track 3.  UGGGGGHHHHHhhhhhh.
> 
> I disagree about the first two records though.  Especially Pinkerton.  Oh wells.



That's cause you were raised by Pitchfork. 



			
				useless_creep@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> The Weezer phenomenon is interesting; does anyone remember in the late 90s when it was cool to like Weezer in the punk scene? For awhile it was about as cool for mainstream "alternative rock" fans to like Weezer as it was to like The Presidents of the United States of America or whoever. But to hipsters, Weezer then became cool in a convuluted sort of way; it was cool because they were this band that mainstream fans wouldn't go anywhere near anymore. It also didn't hurt that Weezer perfectly fit in with the ultra-wimpy contrived nerd emo image that was the big trend in the late 90s punk scene.
> Those two Weezer albums were good, and the fact that mainstream people considered them to be officially uncool to like made them seem even more attractive to certain people who have knee-jerk reactions to the mainstream. During this period, it was cool that you could go to the used record store and get those two really good albums for $1 from the bottom-of-the-barrel-Hootie-bin. That's definitely how I got introduced to them. I had been into punk rock for a couple years and the internet wasn't omnipresent like it is now, so in order to get anything I was interested in hearing I had to either go through mailorder or somehow manage to find rare gems in the local music stores. I was always on the lookout for anything even remotely acceptable that was only a buck. Once I got on the internet around 97, I found out on alt.punk that it was a cliche to be a punk rocker who liked Weezer. People were constantly praising Weezer on the alt.punk message board, and I actually remember participating in a long "name your favorite Weezer" thread. If I had to guess, I'd say that phenomenon can be traced back to a certain point when lots of people across the country thought that $2 for the Weezer discography seemed like a pretty swell deal.
> Lots of people flaunted their Weezer fandom back then. It was textbook ironic hipster bullshit. One thing I noticed is that ever since Weezer made a comeback, hipsters no longer praise Weezer. The mystique is gone. This whole new generation picked up on the idea that Weezer is supposedly cool to like, but they aren't aware that the original reason why it was ever cool for hipsters to like Weezer is because of just how inherently uncool the band was after their second album bombed.



Not that they're bad records. It's good power pop but it's like that and In The Aeroplane Over The Sea are just the products of hype and if you don't agree well, then, you're wrong


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's cause you were raised by Pitchfork.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that they're bad records. It's good power pop but it's like that and In The Aeroplane Over The Sea are just the products of hype and if you don't agree well, then, you're wrong



It's funny cause I like Weezer from back in high school and was given In the Aeroplane Over the Sea by a friend because they heard I like Modest Mouse.  :|


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It's funny cause I like Weezer from back in high school and was given In the Aeroplane Over the Sea by a friend because they heard I like Modest Mouse.  :|



Wow join the club white kid whatever


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Wow join the club white kid whatever



Country club, rollin with mah homies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Prurient - Rose Pillar


(This post is i.e. More shit I listened to that came out this year)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Country club, rollin with mah homies.



Your avatar looks like it has a shirt tied around its neck.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Your avatar looks like it has a shirt tied around its neck.



And?


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> And?



You talk like a fag and yer shit's all retarded.


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> You talk like a fag and yer shit's all retarded.



My sisters tarded.  It's cool, she's a pilot now.  C:


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My sisters tarded.  It's cool, she's a pilot now.  C:


Fuck, we're all gonna die.


----------



## goose (Oct 25, 2009)

By far.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2009)

goose said:


> By far.



I tried liking Paradise Lost a while back, but they bored me so much.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Jesus this thread is so fucking pretentious.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Jesus this thread is so fucking pretentious.



Pretentious is the new humble.


----------



## marc andre (Oct 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My sisters tarded.  It's cool, she's a pilot now.  C:


i like money


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 25, 2009)

I got teh new Rammstein album! My weener is hard from listening to it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Jesus this thread is so fucking pretentious.



You got your BOOTSTRAPPS


I got my ROCK PRICK


You got your DICK CHEEESSEEE


And I got my HASH PIPE 


Dunnununununnunnnunnnunnunn


----------



## Jelly (Oct 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You got your BOOTSTRAPPS
> 
> 
> I got my ROCK PRICK
> ...



oh jesus
will you shut up about that already?

uh
i dont know
that pumpkin smashing dude had the best album this year ive heard


uh
and that is
"Apple Pie" by I Like Pie

im sure you guys know about 'better' big name albums, but whatever i like it so thats my best

thanks


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> oh jesus
> will you shut up about that already?
> 
> uh
> ...



I'll shut up


I just had a lot of sugary soft drinks


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You got your BOOTSTRAPPS
> 
> 
> I got my ROCK PRICK
> ...


Weezer went backwards with that album.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Weezer went backwards with that album.



I liked Maladroit even though they ripped off The Locomotion



But Make Believe was a total poo

New single is alright


----------



## goose (Oct 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> I tried liking Paradise Lost a while back, but they bored me so much.



Which period? They've done pretty much everything between doom metal with growl vocals and new wave.

Also:


----------



## Stawks (Oct 26, 2009)

goose said:


> Also:



Mika thinks he's Freddie Mercury... I tend to agree.

(Hash Pipe is just the Peter Gunn Theme with retarded lyrics. Also Spyhunter.)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> And?



You know

country clubs.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

probably



(jesus lord in heaven above look at that fucking hair)


----------



## Icestorm (Oct 30, 2009)

New one I'd like to add and is now my top album of 2009


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

this is it is the best album on 2009 and 2010 of Michael jackson


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Very nice.




Thank you. I try. The more i listen to it, converge's new jaunt is like a fucking masterpiece. So raw and heavy. Converge is heavier and darker than any deathmetal band. Sorry about the rambling but im pretty drunk right now lol. Converge is great whiskey music!!!!!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 5, 2009)

One of the best bands. Like no joke, the only reason they're not ruling the world right now is because their music isn't mainstreamy and it's very dark.


----------



## Huepow00 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 6, 2009)

Huepow00 said:


> teknotekno



unce unce unce unce unce unce unce

Lemme go get my list.

10. Moneen - The World I Want To Leave Behind
9. The Everpresent Melancholy - Center Stage Apology
8. Dance Gavin Dance - Happiness
7. The Decemberists - The Hazards Of Love
6. Sparks The Rescue - Eyes To The Sun
5. Closure Of Moscow - Temple
4. Say Anything - self-titled.
3. Brand New - Daisy
2. Person L - The Positives
1. The Cambiata - The Cambiata.

The Cambiata originally made my list twice. That means you listen to them.


----------



## Huepow00 (Nov 6, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> unce unce unce unce unce unce unce



I love that song.

;-)


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 7, 2009)

Black Gives Way to Blue by Alice in Chains. William DuVall is no Layne, but he isn't a bad vocalist.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 9, 2009)

Huepow00 said:


>



Other than dubstep, hardcore is the shittiest electronica. Plus those are compalations not albums. But different strokes i guess.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 9, 2009)

Somebody explain what the hell is going on with those album covers, please.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 9, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Somebody explain what the hell is going on with those album covers, please.



My theory...


----------



## Aden (Nov 9, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Somebody explain what the hell is going on with those album covers, please.



Well first they pay a kid on deviantArt 20 bucks to use his or her abstract thingie as a background, and then they add EYE CATCHING TEXT over everything _a la_ the "Now" compilation series. Since the songs don't really mean anything, they just have to make everything abstract, colorful, and shiny.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 10, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> One of the best bands. Like no joke, the only reason they're not ruling the world right now is because their music isn't mainstreamy and it's very dark.


I got to check it. But first, what kind of genre is that to be so dark?


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 10, 2009)

Look, no offense here but personally I've never understood how Ooontse!Ooontse!Ooontse! music could remotely be construed as 'Hardcore'. To me Hardcore music is shit like this:






This:





And this:





Also FWIW, bands like Mastodon are what I consider to be 'Modern Hardcore'.

Not meaning to completely denigrate other people and their musical tastes, but would somebody here mind explaining how the fuck does supercheezy RaveLite Muzak get to be called Hardcore?!?!?!?!?!



I've been into this in the past year: 


Gay Beast - Second Wave 
Justin Adams & Juldeh Camera - Tell No Lies 
Master Musicians of Bukkake - Totem One (MMoB is a Sun City Girls Offshoot)
Pocahaunted - Island Diamonds 
The Black Hollies - Towards The Light 
The Warlocks - The Mirror Explodes
Wolves In The Throne Room - Black Cascade
Wooden Shjips - Dos


Also, On The Download, it's not really an album, but the *Acid Mothers Temple & The Cosmic Inferno * recording from their 04.19.09 show at a place called DC9 in Washington, DC is excellent.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 10, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> I've been into this in the past year:
> Gay Beast - Second Wave



Disrobics was excellent and maybe one of my favorite albums ever



Tovarich Volk said:


> Master Musicians of Bukkake - Totem One (MMoB is a Sun City Girls Offshoot)



I got this so I guess I should finally listen to it



Great name too


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I got this so I guess I should finally listen to it
> 
> 
> 
> Great name too



 Yeah,total goof on Master Musicans of Jajouka.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 10, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> Yeah,total goof on Master Musicans of Jajouka.



That's why it's so funny!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 10, 2009)

Hardcore techno is kinda like hardcore punk( i stress the word kinda.) Its a faster more abrasive form of electronic music. Its still melodic( in the gayest way possible) The untz untz untz is now untzuntzunztunztunztuntzgzhzjzjzj!!!!!!!! Its pretty lame IMO


----------



## Impasse (Nov 10, 2009)

I nominate Do Make Say Think's _Other Truths_:





One of only a few albums from my favorite genre, post-rock, that were released this year. My other favorite genre, prog-rock, was way back in the seventies, so no new albums there.

Them Crooked Vultures is a potential contender for 2009 Album of the Year though.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2009)

Kinda cool that DMST is still doing stuff.
They were probably my favorite during post-rock's 15.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
THE ONLY HIPSTER GARBAGE YOU NEED THIS YEAR.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Nov 13, 2009)

Bang Pow Boom


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> Bang Pow Boom


whoop

but Tech N9nes KOD was fucking sick ass shit. Fuck Sickology.

but then again the Posse's BPB was a good reintroduction of the dark carnival, Track: Boing Boing was lyrical genius.

*Starts bumping Bang Pow Boom


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

I think this thread was just irreparably wounded.

Take it out back and shoot it, I guess.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> I think this thread was just irreparably wounded.
> 
> Take it out back and shoot it, I guess.



I lol'd


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 14, 2009)

The Quick Brown Fox - SPEEDKORE 4 KIDZ!





Furry Dj's are teh best!
I've been waiting for this for about a year!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> The Quick Brown Fox - SPEEDKORE 4 KIDZ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naaaaaahhhhhh bullllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Nov 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> The Quick Brown Fox - SPEEDKORE 4 KIDZ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's done better, IMO. My personal favorites are Your Roots Aren't Showing and Hard Membrane.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 15, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> He's done better, IMO. My personal favorites are Your Roots Aren't Showing and Hard Membrane.



My favs are "Numbnuts" from the self titled album, "Cloudsmasher" from Renard's album 'No', and "Gotsta Terrify" from this album. I think his worst one was "Dino Rampage", one of his singles from the self-titled album.


----------



## marc andre (Nov 16, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I nominate Do Make Say Think's _Other Truths_:
> 
> 
> One of only a few albums from my favorite genre, post-rock, that were released this year. My other favorite genre, prog-rock, was way back in the seventies, so no new albums there.
> ...


potentially stupid question, dont hate me - but have you listened to embryonic?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 16, 2009)

XDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!! This is the other one I've been waiting for.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 16, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> XDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!! This is the other one I've been waiting for.



dear lord why!?


----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> dear lord why!?



I do believe did a pretty lengthy rantpost at this failure a bit ago. Either way, nowadays I chalk it up to brain damage.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> I do believe did a pretty lengthy rantpost at this failure a bit ago. Either way, nowadays I chalk it up to brain damage.



Yep, the dude hates me cuz I have good taste in guys. Lol. I didn't say he was the best, it's just that my family watches American idol and I screamed like a little girl when I heard la voz de la dinamita coming from a guy who looked like Elvis Presley mixed with Marilyn Monroe. I'm sure, from a musical standpoint, it won't be that great, but I want to see someone as beautiful as him (and his voice) actually go somewhere. I'm just good at liking things that look cool, which is probably why I'm so popular at my school. Also most indie sucks...


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yep, the dude hates me cuz I have good taste in guys. Lol. I didn't say he was the best, it's just that my family watches American idol and I screamed like a little girl when I heard la voz de la dinamita coming from a guy who looked like Elvis Presley mixed with Marilyn Monroe. I'm sure, from a musical standpoint, it won't be that great, but I want to see someone as beautiful as him (and his voice) actually go somewhere. I'm just good at liking things that look cool, which is probably why I'm so popular at my school. Also most indie sucks...



>Implying that he has any ability to judge music after saying he likes it cause it looks cool and makes him popular


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yep, the dude hates me cuz I have good taste in guys. Lol. I didn't say he was the best, it's just that my family watches American idol and I screamed like a little girl when I heard la voz de la dinamita coming from a guy who looked like Elvis Presley mixed with Marilyn Monroe. I'm sure, from a musical standpoint, it won't be that great, but I want to see someone as beautiful as him (and his voice) actually go somewhere. I'm just good at liking things that look cool, which is probably why I'm so popular at my school. Also most indie sucks...



True, Alot of indie sucks, However me and aden dont really like indie. So your argument is a moot point. Vocal based music is awful. Micheal Jackson excluded derp derp.


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Vocal based music is awful.



I like you. :3

Off topic: I just (literally two days ago) started finally seeing why Sunn O))) is an awesome listen. Gonna have to append Monoliths and Dimensions to my list in this thread. Takun hates me for it. :V


----------



## Shindo (Nov 17, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I nominate Do Make Say Think's _Other Truths_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want to make a short film to the song Do because its so good and has potential movie dynamics

also loving the heck out of this album


----------



## Shindo (Nov 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


>



capgun coup has a new album? since when


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> I like you. :3
> 
> Off topic: I just (literally two days ago) started finally seeing why Sunn O))) is an awesome listen. Gonna have to append Monoliths and Dimensions to my list in this thread. Takun hates me for it. :V



Yea, Sunn O))) isn't a band i can blast in my car or anything but i love facing an L then lying down in my bed and listening to black one.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> capgun coup has a new album? since when



Since 2009, duh.



ShaneO))) said:


> Vocal based music is awful.



Lol.

I only listen to the _finest_ in Gothic-Industrial.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> >Implying that he has any ability to judge music after saying he likes it cause it looks cool and makes him popular


 No I just like supporting him for what he's doing. He's no Michael Jackson (atleast yet), and he's new to the music (writing) world, but like KISS, Alice Cooper, and MJ, he's doing it for entertainment, therefor I automatically (not by choice) feel their music. Pop isn't as creative, but it's generally pure, and it represents what genre it's based upon. Plus, I don't just like one artist. I can honestly say that Diablo Swing Orchestra, Mastadon, and Rammstein's Liebe ist fÃ¼r alle were, musically, my favourite albums.



ShaneO))) said:


> True, Alot of indie sucks, However me and aden dont really like indie. So your argument is a moot point. Vocal based music is awful. Micheal Jackson excluded derp derp.


 My bad, I though Aden liked indie. I picked that up from the ranting he had talked about. Plus, anything-based music sucks. Vocals set a feeling of presence, but, like you said, if the music is created around the lyrics and vocals, it generally sucks nuts. I prefer to work around Bass and piano. Then percussion, guitar, and then singing, and if the verses were rapped, whispered, or screamed, then the vocals in the chorus should corrospond with the lead melody.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Nov 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> XDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!! This is the other one I've been waiting for.



that title just screams "laugh at me".


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> that entire image just screams "I'm a gigantic faggot".



Fixed


----------



## Shindo (Nov 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Since 2009, duh.



hook me up broski, 4srsly



LotsOfNothing said:


> I only listen to the _finest_ in Gothic-Industrial.



i lol'd


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 19, 2009)

Fall Out Boy shirt


----------



## Takun (Nov 19, 2009)

Is the new Lightning Bolt good? O:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 19, 2009)

No it sucks it's the same old shit but I like the cover


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 19, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> Well, there's a reason why I don't suit. :B


the whole fandom is about 75% gay. I'm not really arguing, I'm just telling you to make sure we're on the same page here.



Aden said:


> Quit spamming shitty pictures in the thread, brah


And stop being a butt and mind your own buisness.

As far as albums go, I just remembered that Slipknot's 10th anniversary cd had some cool stuff on it, like "get this" and "eyeore" and all of the "wait and bleed" and "spit it out" remixes. They didn't have any of DJ Starscream besides the songs that were pretty much nothing but him. If you don't know, Dj Starscream (#0, Sid) is the dj for slipknot. Yeah they're not the best band (by any means) but it had some really cool live footage as well as interviews, behind the scenes, and a few clips of Corey and sid throwing up...it also has the music videos and official live videos from the self titled album.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh boy this sure went to hell while I was out.

Please get back on topic...


----------



## Aden (Nov 21, 2009)

> This message has been deleted by Qoph. Reason: Off topic



Little delete-happy today, eh Qoph? B:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 21, 2009)

So best album this year...Crack The Skye...indie sucks x3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Crack The Skye



BEARDOBEARDOBEARDOBEARDOBEARDO


----------



## Takun (Nov 21, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> So best album this year...Crack The Skye...indie sucks x3



It was pretty good.  I like it.  Still aoty goes to Aim and Ignite.  B:


----------



## Stawks (Nov 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It was pretty good.  I like it.  Still aoty goes to Aim and Ignite.  B:



This is probably true.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It was pretty good.  I like it.  Still aoty goes to Aim and Ignite.  B:



Ok dude I don't care how well he sings it's not that great of an album.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah listened to fun. earlier today it was really grating and cutesy


----------



## Jelly (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy trash - midnight soul serenade


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> heavy trash - midnight soul serenade



So in what context(s) do you like Jon Spencer because I think you said that you hated JSBX


----------



## Jelly (Nov 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So in what context(s) do you like Jon Spencer because I think you said that you hated JSBX



no i didnt
also i like boss hog
so all contexts i guess
but js is verz different in heavz trash, also matt verta raz and ramshackle are incrediblz dznamic with one another


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you like Pussy Galore?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Do you like Pussy Galore?



dial m for motherfucker was an alright album, but i havent listened to them in like a decade


----------



## Aden (Nov 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It was pretty good.  I like it.  Still aoty goes to Aim and Ignite.  B:



fun. bored me. :T


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 21, 2009)

It is pretty fun to sing along with sometimes but honestly I would rather listen to The Format, Steel Train, or Anathallo than fun.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok i ask nicely to everyone if you could refrain from trying to torture, hurt, or kill me


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 23, 2009)

Eh...

Paul van Dyk, "The Best Of" 3 disc
John "00" Flemming, "Pys Trance Euphoria 2", 3 disc
The Crystal Method, "Divided by Night"

Armin put out too many to list...so :\


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 23, 2009)

Cee-jayy said:


> Ok i ask nicely to everyone if you could refrain from trying to torture, hurt, or kill me



No...if it's popular it apparently automatically sucks so don't bother trying. Unless it's metal, it's gotta be some random ass indie album or the people that stay on this thread try to f*** with you and act like it's their buisness. Lol we should make an underground cult for popular music called..MTV or vh1.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> No...if it's popular it apparently automatically sucks so don't bother trying. Unless it's metal, it's gotta be some random ass indie album or the people that stay on this thread try to f*** with you and act like it's their buisness. Lol we should make an underground cult for popular music called..MTV or vh1.




umad


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> No...if it's popular it apparently automatically sucks so don't bother trying. Unless it's metal, it's gotta be some random ass indie album or the people that stay on this thread try to f*** with you and act like it's their buisness. Lol we should make an underground cult for popular music called..MTV or vh1.



I like it! You my friend just went up a notch in my book. Well you will when i get a book anyways.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

I heard that chick had one of the greatest music videos of all time.

OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard that chick had one of the greatest music videos of all time.
> 
> OF ALL TIME.



Yea its called single ladies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mVEGfH4s5g Me and two friends did the dance infront of our whole school for our Graduation it was awesome. In leotards and everything xD


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

Cee-jayy said:


> Yea its called single ladies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mVEGfH4s5g Me and two friends did the dance infront of our whole school for our Graduation it was awesome. In leotards and everything xD



Yes, I am aware of the video

And it's not that great

Also Beyonce's legs are terrifying to me


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes, I am aware of the video
> 
> And it's not that great
> 
> Also Beyonce's legs are terrifying to me



omg really? no wayyy i rekon she is hot i would so turn straight for her =] i think the dance is really good and she is a freaking machine this woman has no rest i went to her concert and omg she gave her all and she has maybe a day two at most until her next concert and she has over 60 of them. And that dance is HARD so much popping and moving here and going there omg i don't know how she does it let alone sing as she does...not in the video of course but when performing live.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

Cee-jayy said:


> omg really? no wayyy i rekon she is hot i would so turn straight for her =] i think the dance is really good and she is a freaking machine this woman has no rest i went to her concert and omg she gave her all and she has maybe a day two at most until her next concert and she has over 60 of them. And that dance is HARD so much popping and moving here and going there omg i don't know how she does it let alone sing as she does...not in the video of course but when performing live.



Yeah ok but as a music video it's not that good.

It doesn't help that I can't stand that song.  The back up beats don't change for the entire damn song, it's like a 5 second loop.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah ok but as a music video it's not that good.
> 
> It doesn't help that I can't stand that song.  The back up beats don't change for the entire damn song, it's like a 5 second loop.



Fair enough i'll have to agree with you on that one xD now that i think about it most pop songs do that most of the time :S


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 23, 2009)

Cee-jayy said:


> Fair enough i'll have to agree with you on that one xD now that i think about it most pop songs do that most of the time :S



Actually I think she's smokin! I've had a black girlfriend so ya know, been there done that. Lol. 
Oh yeah.. I almost forgot 




I came..
Yeah I was worried that it was gonna be a big gay piece of pop album focused on glitter and being gay (I make myself laugh), but it's actually pretty awesome for someone who went to college and doesn't live in a duplex.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Actually I think she's smokin! I've had a black girlfriend so ya know, been there done that. Lol.
> Oh yeah.. I almost forgot
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! haha xD wait i thought u were gay? o.o


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 23, 2009)

...â€¢___â€¢ who said that...? I've been with a guy before but he was a femme...I'm dating Pochahontas right now. I'll send you a picture of us. I like other Indian girls. I'm not really into blacks or whites. 
Also. I think I forgot to say that the Adam Lambchops' album was very rockish and had a pleasing guitar solo in the first song. I haven't listened to more than three songs because I got in trouble for leaving my 6 year old sister at the house while I went to get it, but so far it's pretty beast.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> ...â€¢___â€¢ who said that...?



Your face just screams it.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 24, 2009)

That and the time you said you and that lambert guy were both sexy gays


----------



## Qoph (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, this thread has one more chance before it gets locked.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 26, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Okay, this thread has one more chance before it gets locked.



Chill bull. Did you really think you could have a best of 09' without pointless bickering? Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

So yeah pretty much the best album ever made ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 26, 2009)

so are tehy in a sewer tube


----------



## Takun (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ok dude I don't care how well he sings it's not that great of an album.



Yeah brah, it is.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> so are tehy in a sewer tube



Sure looks like it, don't it.



Takumi_L said:


> Yeah brah, it is.



It's not.


----------



## Takun (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sure looks like it, don't it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.



It's okay to be wrong.  I forgive you.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It's okay to be wrong.  I forgive you.



You wouldn't know good music if it sodomized you with a sandpaper dildo


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You wouldn't know good music if it sodomized you with a sandpaper dildo



Thats funny coming from the guy who listens to "ITS MY LIFE AND ITS NOW OR NEVER! I AINT GONNA LIVE FOOOOOWEVA!!!!". Seriously dude? Bon Jovi? Its middle age mom music.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Thats funny coming from the guy who listens to "ITS MY LIFE AND ITS NOW OR NEVER! I AINT GONNA LIVE FOOOOOWEVA!!!!". Seriously dude? Bon Jovi? Its middle age mom music.



bon jovi has identity crisis
also theyre huge in italy

i think im saying bad things, but i mean good things
help


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Thats funny coming from the guy who listens to "ITS MY LIFE AND ITS NOW OR NEVER! I AINT GONNA LIVE FOOOOOWEVA!!!!". Seriously dude? Bon Jovi? Its middle age mom music.



That's funny coming from the guy who listens to

I don't even know what you listen to but I'll bet it's terrible if you're incapable of understanding why someone would enjoy Bon Jovi. :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You wouldn't know good music if it sodomized you with a sandpaper dildo



Actually out of all the people that comment-raped me for liking pop, this guy had the best taste in music. Like I listen to Diablo Swing Orchestra and Fun. a lot now.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 26, 2009)

Bon jovi's not bad =] and why are you guys fighting like theres a right and wrong taste in music? xD everybody has different opinions and taste


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 26, 2009)

Cee-jayy said:


> Bon jovi's not bad =] and why are you guys fighting like theres a right and wrong taste in music? xD everybody has different opinions and taste



I'm pretty sure they know that. It's just fun to argue!


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 26, 2009)

lol touche Beyonce's the best =]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

No Adam Lambert's "For your entertainment" was the best! Lol
 have you heard it? It's like, Euro pop, 80's rock, nu wave, and of course American pop. I think the title track, the 2012 themesong, and maybe three other songs are the only songs that could really be on the radio.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's like, Euro pop, 80's rock, nu wave, and of course American pop.



That sounds awful. :|


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

So does 8 babies nailed to one tree. And Weezer's new album. 
I'm going to dj like, half of the (adam lambert) album at my next gig. It's an awesome album to get layed to. Especially if you're gay.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 27, 2009)

Nu Wave....

A trend is born


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Nu Wave....
> 
> A trend is born



Trend? Explain yourself.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 27, 2009)

It's like New Wave only Nu-er


----------



## Takun (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay now tune the synths to drop d.  K gud.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Okay now tune the synths to drop d.  K gud.



lol. I wonder if anybody else gets that... 
80's new wave isn't really new because it was in..ya know..the 80's. And since we can't spell new right anymore (as in now(keyword: now)) I just spelled it nu.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Okay now tune the synths to drop d.  K gud.



Oh god did I laugh.

Anyway, to get back on _fucking_ topic for a change, I know this album came out a few months ago but I didn't like Islands until like a week ago. So whatev.







The best thing Neil D has done since the Unicorns broke. Plus, Montreal area music. *pimps*


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 27, 2009)

I've never actually heard of Adam Lambert :S what would be his most recognized song?


----------



## Stawks (Nov 27, 2009)

Cee-jayy said:


> I've never actually heard of Adam Lambert :S what would be his most recognized song?



He won American Idol. Or did he come second? Yeah, whatever. He's famous for being on a reality TV show. He's not an 'artist' in the strictest sense.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh well i don't watch idol got sick of it after Kelly Clarkson and i listened to Adam he's not a bad singer he's actually pretty talented. Not as talented as Beyonce of course


----------



## Laswell (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 28, 2009)

Stawks said:


> He won American Idol. Or did he come second? Yeah, whatever. He's famous for being on a reality TV show. He's not an 'artist' in the strictest sense.



He was an artist before he went on american idol. He sang on the Zodiac show a few times. Once at a Catholic church on tv. And he was in a few musicals, including "Witch" and "The ten commandments". His friends from the musicals advised him to try out for American Idol. But American idol helped his fame more than anything else.


----------



## Cee-jayy (Nov 28, 2009)

lol a gay guy performing the ten commandments xD


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 30, 2009)

this is by far the best soundtrack I've ever heard. I bought the whole damn thing on iTunes. I'm just EXTREMELY dissapointed I couldn't have bought a physical copy. I've already seen the movie three times and I can't wait to get it on DVD.
My favourites are "night and day" by Art Tatum, 
"Petey's song" by Jarvis Cocker,
 "Kristofferson's song" (my themesong) by Alexandre Desplat, 
"Let Her Dance" by the Bobby Fuller Four, 
and "Just another dead rat in a garbage can behind a Chinese resturaunt" by Alexandre Desplat.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Stawks (Nov 30, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> this is by far the best soundtrack I've ever heard. I bought the whole damn thing on iTunes. I'm just EXTREMELY dissapointed I couldn't have bought a physical copy. I've already seen the movie three times and I can't wait to get it on DVD.
> My favourites are "night and day" by Art Tatum,
> "Petey's song" by Jarvis Cocker,
> "Kristofferson's song" (my themesong) by Alexandre Desplat,
> ...



I haven't seen Mr. Fox yet, but that figures. Wes Anderson movies have amazing soundtracks. Have you heard the one from the Life Aquatic? It might be the best for any movie, anywhere, ever, period.

I think it's 'cause the guy from DEVO picks them.


----------



## GothWolf (Dec 8, 2009)

Cumulo Nimbus - Totensonntag

Cumulo Nimbus is a German medieval metal/rock band. This album sounds much darker than their earlier ones, but it's still very melodic and catchy.
There's only one song on the album I don't like. The rest is really pretty awesome!

Here's an example....couldn't find another on YT :b
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OtFpD3slYU





Aaaaaand the second one is...

Letzte Instanz - Schuldig

The music of Letzte Instanz is similar to Cumulo Nimbus. They use violins very often as well. I think that their new album's even better than "Totensonntag" of Cumulo Nimbus, because it has even more awesome songs. Both were really worth the money.

examples (sorry, I found nothing from "Schuldig" on YT >.>):

http://www.myspace.com/letzteinstanz


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 9, 2009)

Glasvegas-Glasvegas




if you want to sample one of their songs, "it's my own cheating heart" is my favourite.

 We were promised Jetpacks-these four walls


----------



## Stawks (Dec 9, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> We were promised Jetpacks-these four walls



Yes, yes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't really see anyone pegging that Phoenix album as a "best" of anything even a year from now. I listened to 1901 it was pretty forgettable "dance-rock" (ugh) stuff that sounds like a subpar Strokes so yeah.

If you want a good French band why not listen to Oui oui?

You get all that indie cred (Michel Gondry was the drummer) and better songs to boot.


And what is with all this "Grizzly Bear's only album is Vecktamist" vibe I get on every hip music list. There's been no mention of Yellow House (The only stuff of theirs I've heard).


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 13, 2009)

GAZA-he is never coming back


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> We were promised Jetpacks-these four walls


whoa something good






lightning bolt's earthly delights


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

I think that this is actually my favourite album of the year, no matter what else I listen to I keep coming back to this one the most often.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

That, and the deluxe edition of Noble Beast, from Andrew Bird.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That, and the deluxe edition of Noble Beast, from Andrew Bird.


<3


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I can't really see anyone pegging that Phoenix album as a "best" of anything even a year from now. I listened to 1901 it was pretty forgettable "dance-rock" (ugh) stuff that sounds like a subpar Strokes so yeah.
> 
> If you want a good French band why not listen to Oui oui?
> 
> ...



Yellow House was better and most of Vecktamist puts me the fuck to sleep.  I can't really see why it's on so many top of lists.


----------



## Isen (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think that this is actually my favourite album of the year, no matter what else I listen to I keep coming back to this one the most often.



<3 <3 <3
Though to be honest I think this album could have been better.  I'm kind of worried about their next one, but maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Isen said:


> <3 <3 <3
> Though to be honest I think this album could have been better.  I'm kind of worried about their next one, but maybe I'll be surprised.



I would have liked to see less songs taken directly from the "Let's Fall Back in Love" EP. :\


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

There were a LOT of albums I really liked this year, but three of my favorites are

Sun 0))) - Monoliths and Dimensions






Wolven Ancestry - Silence of the Boreal






Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> There were a LOT of albums I really liked this year, but three of my favorites are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with those two.

to contribute:
Impending Doom-The Serpant Servant





And Muse-The Resistance (worst muse album yet, and still great.)


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

More favorites from this year

Wolves in the Throne Room - Black Cascade







Russian Circles - Geneva 






Mastodon - Crack the Skye


----------



## Icestorm (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings



Hell yes dude, this is one of DT's best albums period, not just of the year. in fact their best since Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence. nice call.


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Better than most of Mastodon, though their Red Album was pretty meh.  Huge step forward for sure.  Forget if it was posted.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Better than most of Mastodon, though their Red Album was pretty meh.  Huge step forward for sure.  Forget if it was posted.



Blarg, how could I forget this x.x  Great album


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 14, 2009)

'Twas on my list this year. They put on a great live show. And red album is only meh to hipsters.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2009)

It's still 2009


----------



## Viva (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Takun (Dec 30, 2009)

A MILLI A MILLI A MILLI


----------



## Viva (Dec 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> A MILLI A MILLI A MILLI


 
That was on one of the best albums of '08


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2009)

Seriously get this


----------

